# So yea, here it is! My first tip..



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

Picked up a first time rider and his homie to take them to a bar up the street from their place, and he wanted to know how it all worked. Went over everything and made sure to emphasize that its pretty much like a taxi, except with a better vehicle and waaay cheaper rates, and the whole thing is done online so unlike a taxi there is no cash exchanged between, well except tipping but that is not necessary. 
Dropped them off and hes like, here you go bro! 

BOOM!


----------

